# the town freak



## lilijuli

Hello all,

Could you help me with the translation of this sentence:  "I'm quite the town freak".  I don't know if it is an idiomatic expression.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

It is hard to know exactly with just that sentence alone. Could you tell you us more about the situation that gave rise to this comment?

One thing I would say is that "freak" is often used idiomatically, but the whole sentence isn't necessarily.

En este caso puede ser:

«Soy muy urbanita».


----------



## lilijuli

Thanks for your prompt reply.  I am translating an article of a magazine:

"as Holly Hunter's inner-voice remarks:  "I'm quite the town freak- which satisfies." Spot on, Holly.

Thanks again!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

freak- puede tener un sentido de bicho o raro, pero también se usa a describir un persona (usualmente una chica promiscuo o una chica que experimente durante sex)


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Unfortunately, that context still didn't give me enough of the situation to understand exactly what is being meant with that sentence, so I stay with my recommendation of translating it to «Soy muy urbanita».

Remember that "freak" normally means «phenómeno» or something like «bicho raro».  Idiomatically it can  mean «aficcionado» or «muy metido (en algo)».


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

lilijuli said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Could you help me with the translation of this sentence: "I'm quite the town freak". I don't know if it is an idiomatic expression. Thanks in advance.


 
Lliteralmente: "soy la monstrita/fenómeno del pueblo".  No conozco su historia, y no estoy muy segura de a qué hace alusión, pero imagino que quiere decir que en su pueblo natal (digo...), ella es algo así como la "oveja negra".

What do you guys think?


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Oh, yes, Venezuelen sweetie, it can mean that too. I clearly was going a different direction. We still need more context to be sure.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Santiago Jorge said:


> Unfortunately, that context still didn't give me enough of the situation to understand exactly what is being meant with that sentence, so I stay with my recommendation of translating it to «Soy muy urbanita».
> 
> Remember that "freak" normally means «phenómeno» or something like «bicho raro». Idiomatically it can mean «aficcionado» or «muy metido (en algo)».


 
True.  I often call my cousin in Miami a 'fitness freak', and she calls me a 'language freak'.  In that context, freak => fenómeno, obsesionado/a, etc...


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Yeah!  

This one could go several directions . . . . we just don't know enough info yet to really be able to help out yet.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Santiago Jorge said:


> Yeah!
> 
> This one could go several directions . . . . we just don't know enough info yet to really be able to help out yet.


 
I agree.  In case you haven't noticed, lilijuli, this is your cue.  Could you please add up a bit more of context, or at least tell us what you think Holly was referring to?

Thanks in advance, dear...


----------



## lilijuli

Thanks a lot for your help. The whole context is:  "The bastard child is turning cartwheels in slow motion.  A couple kiss on the verandah of their white clapboard house.  Birds twitter, and life is sweet, for, as Holly Hunter's inner voice remarks:  I'm quite the town freak - which satisfies." Spot on, Holly.  
I do really appreciate your kind help.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

lilijuli said:


> Thanks a lot for your help. The whole context is: "The bastard child is turning cartwheels in slow motion. A couple kiss on the verandah of their white clapboard house. Birds twitter, and life is sweet, for, as Holly Hunter's inner voice remarks: I'm quite the town freak - which satisfies." Spot on, Holly.
> I do really appreciate your kind help.


 
En referencia a "bastard child", me apego a mi comentario anterior y CON temor a equivocarme, (je je  ), diría que "oveja negra" calza.

Let's see what the rest of the guys think...


----------



## Santiago Jorge

OK, this is somewhat better . . . I think it is going the direction that Venezuela sweetie was taking it before.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Santiago Jorge said:


> OK, this is somewhat better . . . I think it is going the direction that Venezuela sweetie was taking it before.


 
JG, this is getting scary...  How come we keep on posting simultaneously?  

So, what do you say?  "Oveja negra", "fenómeno", or something else?


----------



## Santiago Jorge

You nailed it with those, or what about «afuerana»?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Santiago Jorge said:


> You nailed it with those or what about «afuerana»?


 
Afuerana?  I had never heard that before...  Do you mean, like someone "de afuera"?

The word would be "foránea", but I doubt that's the original idea...


----------



## lilijuli

Thanks for your kind help!

I'll use "oveja negra" because of the context of the text.  thanks again for interest.


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Venazuela sweetie,  I picked up that word from my dictionary when "outsider" came to mind.

It said:  *outsider: *_adj. _persona de afuera, afuerano/a


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Santiago Jorge said:


> Venazuela sweetie, I picked up that word from my dictionary when "outsider" came to mind.
> 
> It said: *outsider: *_adj. _persona de afuera, afuerano/a


 
Well, seems like I've just learned a new word!  

By the way, you're the one who keeps on changing my nickname in the most original ways, thanks for refreshing it...  

Outsider could perhaps fit in another context, but I believe in this one, it means more like someone who doesn't quite fit in his/her own context.  That's why I said 'oveja negra', I love that one...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

lilijuli said:


> Thanks for your kind help!
> 
> I'll use "oveja negra" because of the context of the text. thanks again for interest.


 
It's been a pleasure!  We all enjoy helping.  Don't we, guys?


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Did I do it again Ms. Venezuela?!

By the way, an "outsider" can also refer to someone who doesn't fit in.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Santiago Jorge said:


> Did I do it again Ms. Venezuela?!
> 
> By the way, an "outsider" can also refer to someone who doesn't fit in.


 

Hmmmm...  I like that one!  Shall I call you Mr. USA, to pay you the same compliment?  

Thanks for the remark about "outsider", I'll write it down.  Any other similar term you can come up with?


----------



## Santiago Jorge

I take any compliment any time . . . indeed, keep them coming!  

"Outsider" is a real good word for this situation. We could say "third wheel," but that is getting on off into a direction that is not the case here, and I don't know if Spanish has a direct equivalent for it anyway.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Santiago Jorge said:


> I take any compliment any time . . . indeed, keep them coming!
> 
> "Outsider" is a real good word for this situation. We could say "third wheel," but that is getting on off into a direction that is not the case here, and I don't know if Spanish has a direct equivalent for it anyway.


 
I think I'll trust my gut feeling and stick to "oveja negra" (which I believe is the -somewhat- equivalent to "third wheel")

I think we've just hit a key to an interesting talk about idioms, but let's leave that to the "Cultural discussion" foreros...


----------



## Santiago Jorge

"Black sheep" will do fine (third wheel, again, is off the mark: which refers to a time one wants to be romantica, even sexual, with someone, but you don't want to do anything because you have this third person hanging around who you wish would just go away).


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Santiago Jorge said:


> "Black sheep" will do fine (third wheel, again, is off the mark: which refers to a time one wants to be romantica, even sexual, with someone, but you don't want to do anything because you have this third person hanging around who you wish would just go away).


 
Oh!  Another new one!  I believe the right expression would be "mal tercio", if I'm getting it right...


----------



## Santiago Jorge

There you go!  I had to look it up.  Yes!  I didn't know that one in Spanish either.  My dictionary said "5th wheel," which is not needed just like a car need doesn't need 5 wheels instead of just 4.

But don't you agree that "third wheel" or «mal tercio» is going the wrong direction on this one?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Santiago Jorge said:


> There you go! I had to look it up. Yes! I didn't know that one in Spanish either. My dictionary said "5th wheel," which is not needed just like a car need doesn't need 5 wheels instead of just 4.
> 
> But don't you agree that "third wheel" or «mal tercio» is going the wrong direction on this one?


 
I do...  Can you come up with another way to help our friend in this matter?


----------



## Santiago Jorge

I have plum run out of ideas on this one.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

What about "la rareza del pueblo", "la extraña/rara del pueblo", "vista con malos ojos", "mal vista", "rechazada/marginada"...

I don't know, maybe I'm just distracted. I got myself into a "skintastic" thread, and now I'm coming up with the craziest translations...


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Watch out «skintastikitis» can hit even you! Beware!

I think she was simlpy planning to use «oveja negra».


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> True. I often call my cousin in Miami a 'fitness freak', and she calls me a 'language freak'. In that context, freak => fenómeno, obsesionado/a, etc...


 
Que te parece "adicto a ....."

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Santiago Jorge said:


> Watch out «skintastikitis» can hit even you! Beware!
> 
> I think she was simlpy planning to use «oveja negra».


 
LOL!  Ok, I'll be careful.  We should develop some sort of "vacuna" that is not related to cows or cradles, just to protect foreros from those crazy sidetracks sometimes we get stuck on... 

And, yes, I think "oveja negra" is more than enough already...  Shall we just cut it out by now?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Que te parece "adicto a ....."
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
In the context I mentioned?  Perfect!

However, I don't think it would be very useful for lilijuli... 

Thanks for joining this freaktastic thread, Hiro!


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Yes, I suppose, the original thread poster has been long gone!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Vean en google !,

"freak" se dice ironicamente y figurativamente en los casos!" language freaks" and "fitness freaks " que uno de los foreros menciono. "adicto a la red " y "adicto a varios hobbys ". Hay muchos ejemplos en google. 

Porque ni posteo debe vacunarse. ? y porque se permite el comentario de
"language freak" y " fitness freaks". 

I'm not an outisider. He enviado muchos posteos y estoy identificado.
not "somewhere in the planet". 

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Admito que I was not right on the track. en la orbita correcta.

Pero, se refirieron a un uso de " firness freak ". Se comprende el
anime freak con " oveja negra del anime japones " ? 

"Vacunar" es un gran insulto a mi. 

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Admito que I was not right on the track. en la orbita correcta.
> 
> Pero, se refirieron a un uso de " firness freak ". Se comprende el
> anime freak con " oveja negra del anime japones " ?
> 
> "Vacunar" es un gran insulto a mi.
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Hey, hey!  Calm down, Hiro!  Let me explain...

Tu posteo no debe vacunarse, lo dije en son de broma para Santiago Jorge, ligando mi último post con otro que él tiene por allí (muy divertido, por cierto: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=261402 )  

Lo de 'freak' y 'outsider', no tenía absolutamente nada qué ver contigo, simplemente estábamos tratando de encontrar un término apropiado para ayudar a lilijuli (por lo cual no veo una razón para que te ofendas...)

Y sobre 'fitness freak', 'animé freak', etc, pues seguro que si vuelves a leer todo el hilo con calma, lo comprendes mucho mejor.

Cuando lo hagas, sería un placer para todos los foreros que nos brindaras tu aporte en la búsqueda de lilijuli también, que es la idea original de los posts de Santiago Jorge y míos (y estoy totalmente segura que de los tuyos también...  )

Si te hemos hecho sentir mal, me disculpo en nombre de los dos, y por favor, siéntete libre de enviarme un mensaje privado y lo discutimos con calma.

Que tengas un muy feliz día, Hiro!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> In the context I mentioned? Perfect!
> 
> However, I don't think it would be very useful for lilijuli...
> 
> Thanks for joining this freaktastic thread, Hiro!


 
Gracias, Venezuelan sweetie, no comprendia la marcha del hilo.
cidos por ser 
"freaktastic " debe de ser "fantastico ". A veces, se toma  una simple 
broma por una ironia.  Esto es simplemente es una broma. 
Los japoneses se consideran reservados. Pero, en mi ciudad, 
nosotros estamos conocidos como grandes bromistas. 

Deberiamos frenar, a veces, bromas o tener cuidados con bromas.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------

